# Giallo Kessie: il problema è l'età? Oggi la risposta.



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996. 

In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.



L'utente @Z A Z A' segnala anche quanto segue:

_Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso._
_Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.

Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno del giornalista alla questione età._


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

questi ragazzini che arrivano dall'Africa spesso arrivano in Italia senza nessun tipo di documento o certificato di nascita. Inoltre i certificati di nascita africani non è che siano poi così tanto affidabili. Non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi. Non mi sorprenderei se Kessie in realtà avesse qualcosa come 26-27 anni.


----------



## Coripra (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.



eccallà!
Se così fosse: C.v.d.

Per ogni anno più vecchio, sconto di 3 millions, please


----------



## BraveHeart (31 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questi ragazzini che arrivano dall'Africa spesso arrivano in Italia senza nessun tipo di documento o certificato di nascita. Inoltre i certificati di nascita africani non è che siano poi così tanto affidabili. Non c'è nulla di cui stupirsi. Non mi sorprenderei se Kessie in realtà avesse qualcosa come 26-27 anni.



Tutto sommato non se li porta malissimo.....se pensate a Minala che in primavera sembrava il nonno dei suoi compagni di squadra.....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.


Assolutamente per me solo invenzioni. Afrique presse spara a caso una sentenza e tutti gli vanno dietro !! 
Ma poi non vi domandate com'è possibile che questi dall'Africa sappiano come sta andando e tutte le testate italiane direttamente vicino niente??? Ragazzi il Milan non sta facendo trapelare NULLA.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.




Purtroppo con questi africani è sempre così.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.



L'età dichiarata è 20 anni. Ma dalla faccia ne dimostra almeno 10 in più.


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.



No problem, se l età non è molta si va di sconto, altrimenti arrivederci e grazie, dateci conti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'età dichiarata è 20 anni. Ma dalla faccia ne dimostra almeno 10 in più.



Esagerato  comunque faranno certamente dei test particolari per esaminare l'età delle ossa o cose simili. Magari esce fuori che stiamo parlando di un fossile dell'età mesozoica! Aspettiamo e vediamo, potrebbe essere una burla di un sitarello gestito da romanisti o interisti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Maggio 2017)

Ieri era l'attacco di cuore, oggi l'età
Ci credo poco...


----------



## Love (31 Maggio 2017)

come si fa a risalire al fatto che l'età non è quella ...qualcuno me lo spieghi..


----------



## J&B (31 Maggio 2017)

Questi calciatori sono peggio delle donne nel nascondere l'età


----------



## J&B (31 Maggio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> come si fa a risalire al fatto che l'età non è quella ...qualcuno me lo spieghi..



dalle cartilagini....appunto.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.


*
Ravezzani:"Sembra che uno dei problemi di Kessie sia la sua verà età anagrafica".*


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esagerato  comunque faranno certamente dei test particolari per esaminare l'età delle ossa o cose simili. Magari esce fuori che stiamo parlando di un fossile dell'età mesozoica! Aspettiamo e vediamo, potrebbe essere una burla di un sitarello gestito da romanisti o interisti


Ah, monellacci...


----------



## siioca (31 Maggio 2017)

Ahahah non ci credo


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2017)

Vi ricordate il tipo brasiliano se non ricordo male che si faceva chiamare Eriberto ma non era il suo nome e aveva un'età completamente diversa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2017)

Capire l'età è importante, perché un conto è un giocatore con queste qualità a 20 anni e un conto è un giocatori con queste qualità a 27/28 anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2017)

Francamente mi sembra null'altro che volgare diffamazione.

Chi accusa ha l onere della prova.


----------



## galianivatene (31 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate il tipo brasiliano se non ricordo male che si faceva chiamare Eriberto ma non era il suo nome e aveva un'età completamente diversa



Luciano?


----------



## Love (31 Maggio 2017)

vabbè se ha 30 anni non lo prendiamo...se ne ha 22/23 si...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ravezzani:"Sembra che uno dei problemi di Kessie sia la sua verà età anagrafica".*


Lui è sempre pronto per sguazzare nelle notizie negative. 
Notizie buttate a caso da un sito africano ahah lo sanno prima loro che noi in Italia !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate il tipo brasiliano se non ricordo male che si faceva chiamare Eriberto ma non era il suo nome e aveva un'età completamente diversa



Luciano! Ma anche Minala recentemente  ad ogni modo calma e gesso. Come vedete i soliti avvoltoi ci si sono subito buttati a pesce.
Ma io aspetterei conferme autorevoli o, se possibili, ufficiali.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate il tipo brasiliano se non ricordo male che si faceva chiamare Eriberto ma non era il suo nome e aveva un'età completamente diversa



Si ma è capitato una volta, vent'anni fa
Onestamente, non ricordo altri casi simili


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Francamente mi sembra null'altro che volgare diffamazione.
> 
> Chi accusa ha l onere della prova.


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> come si fa a risalire al fatto che l'età non è quella ...qualcuno me lo spieghi..


Anagrafe e stato civile, in Costa d'Avorio, ma temo che a La Madonnina non facciano quelle verifiche...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> come si fa a risalire al fatto che l'età non è quella ...qualcuno me lo spieghi..



esistono degli esami che possono stimare con buona precisione la tua età. La branca esatta credo la Auxologia. Ora può capitare che uno dimostri geneticamente un età leggermente diversa a quella stimata, ma se la differenza è di 6-7 anni qualcuno inizia a farsi qualche domanda.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> come si fa a risalire al fatto che l'età non è quella ...qualcuno me lo spieghi..


Ti posso dire per esperienza diretta che ai migranti che arrivano in Italia fanno gli rx del polso per stabilire se sono maggiorenni o minorenni (anche se ovviamente non puoi esserne certo al 100% è indicativo). Presumo che con esami più precisi alle ossa puoi avere una certa idea dell'età


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Si ma è capitato una volta, vent'anni fa
> Onestamente, non ricordo altri casi simili



Tantissimi, in verità. Tra i quali, Minala, Taribo West, Abedi Pelè, Yeboah.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2017)

Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ravezzani:"Sembra che uno dei problemi di Kessie sia la sua verà età anagrafica".*



Possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ravezzani:"Sembra che uno dei problemi di Kessie sia la sua verà età anagrafica".*



Mesi di trattative per poi non sapere quanti anni ha.. mamma mia  
Ora capisco per quale motivo la Roma abbia tagliato la corda.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ravezzani:"Sembra che uno dei problemi di Kessie sia la sua verà età anagrafica".*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mesi di trattative per poi non sapere quanti anni ha.. mamma mia
> Ora capisco per quale motivo la Roma abbia tagliato la corda.



Ancora ricordo le interviste di Sartori che non vedeva l'ora di liberarsene. Questa cosa già mi puzzava...


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.



.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tantissimi, in verità. Tra i quali, Minala, Taribo West, Abedi Pelè, Yeboah.



Admin, non confondere le voci con le certezze
Minala? Voci dei giornali
West? Dichiarazioni del presidente del Partizan etc etc
Qualcosa di ufficiale? Solo Yeboah, di due anni


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

z a z a' ha scritto:


> non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.



wtf


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2017)

Si chiede uno sconto e finisce la paura...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.


26 anni... eh, porca miseria, 26 sono davvero troppi in più.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Admin, non confondere le voci con le certezze
> Minala? Voci dei giornali
> West? Dichiarazioni del presidente del Partizan etc etc
> Qualcosa di ufficiale? Solo Yaboah, di due anni



Purtroppo nessuno può dimostrare ufficialmente l'età di un giocatore che ne dichiara di meno. Ma su questi nomi (e tanti altri) ci sono stati sospetti molto tendenti alla certezza.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mesi di trattative per poi non sapere quanti anni ha.. mamma mia
> Ora capisco per quale motivo la Roma abbia tagliato la corda.



Certo a Roma lo sapevano...
Fessi noi che non le sappiamo queste cose prima di acquistare un giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 26 anni... eh, porca miseria, 26 sono davvero troppi in più.



1 gennaio...puzzerebbe di fake anche questa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 26 anni... eh, porca miseria, 26 sono davvero troppi in più.



Avrei detto 36  comunque calma e gesso. Ci pensa l'Aanagrafe africana (se ne hanno una) a risolvere tutto. In caso contrario si passa al carbonio 14


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1 gennaio...puzzerebbe di fake anche questa.



In effetti 01/01 come giorno e mese sembrerebbe avvalorare la tesi della data temporanea, ma non è che non nasce nessuno il primo gennaio...


----------



## IronJaguar (31 Maggio 2017)

Mi sembra strano il problema sia questo o che salti fuori ora. 

Detto questo in Africa (per parole degli stessi funzionari delle varie federazioni africane) è di prassi inventare età false per CENTINAIA di giocatori. Quindi tutto può essere. 

Personalmente è dall'inizio di questa trattativa che dico che 28 milioni per un Kessié sono troppi e che giocatori di quel tipo un buon osservatore ne scova a meno. Poi per carità se le condizioni di pagamento sono favorevoli e i soldi che abbiamo son tanti non sono qui a voler fare il ragioniere. 
Ma quando vedi un Tielemans andare a 25 un Kessiè a 28 stride. 

Vedremo, personalmente saltasse Kessié e reinvestissero su un Tolisso (giusto per dirne uno) sarei anche più contento.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Maggio 2017)

Tagliategli una gamba e contate i cerchi come nelle piante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita *01/01/1991*. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.



1/1/1991, pare una data un po troppo particolare... comunque avrebbe 26 anni, età perfetta,

In linea di massima mi son preso del razzista, ma con una squadra da rifondare quasi in toto sarei stato su profili più sicuri come inserimento nella rosa, soprattutto se poi si investono 30 M.
Musacchio, Biglia, Rodriguez, Conti, Gomez, Morata, Belotti vanno benissimo.
nomi di cultura un pò più esotica come Kessie, Keità, Aubamecoso, non ne prenderei più di 1/2 e solo se di profilo tecnico altissimo.
Anche perchè gli africani si sono sempre rivelati atleticamente strepitosi, ma molto soggetti a cali fisici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In effetti 01/01 come giorno e mese sembrerebbe avvalorare la tesi della data temporanea, ma non è che non nasce nessuno il primo gennaio...


Però se devi falsificare l'anno non serve ambiare anche giorno e mese.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.
> 
> ...



Dai lasciamo stare per favore, lasciatelo li dov'è.. piuttosto prendiamo Conti dall'Atalanta il resto possono starei dove sono.. e concentriamoci su altri obiettivi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 1/1/1991, pare una data un po troppo particolare... comunque avrebbe 26 anni, età perfetta,
> 
> In linea di massima mi son preso del razzista, ma con una squadra da rifondare quasi in toto sarei stato su profili più sicuri come inserimento nella rosa, soprattutto se poi si investono 30 M.
> Musacchio, Biglia, Rodriguez, Conti, Gomez, Morata, Belotti vanno benissimo.
> ...



Età perfetta non direi. Lo stiamo pagando 30 anche perchè in teoria ha 20 anni e quindi oltre ad avere tanti anni di carriera dovrebbe ancora avere margine di miglioramente. Se ha 26 è praticamente nella sua maturità calcistica e meglio di così non può fare, sinceramente 30 milioni non li vale.

Cmq sarebbe uno scandalo clamoroso, questo ha partecipato a competizioni internazionali riservate agli under 17 !!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me, di numero molto più che 20 ha solo una cosa.. e non c'entra con l'anagrafe


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Tagliategli una gamba e contate i cerchi come nelle piante



 in questo thread ne sto leggendo alcune fantastiche!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Maggio 2017)

mah mi sembra che stiano spuntando fuori troppi problemi, lascerei perdere...

comunque se sta storia delle visite mediche e poi dell'età fosse successa con Galliani ancora dirigente apriti cielo  Mirabelli deve stare attento a non farsi infinocchiare


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però se devi falsificare l'anno non serve ambiare anche giorno e mese.



Vero.
Boh, è una vicenda delicata che va guardata con attenzione perché secondo me, in questo caso, cinque anni fanno una differenza enorme.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2017)

Se ci fossero problemi, si va su un altro. 

Fasciarsi la testa per Kessie? Anche no.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti posso dire per esperienza diretta che ai migranti che arrivano in Italia fanno gli rx del polso per stabilire se sono maggiorenni o minorenni (anche se ovviamente non puoi esserne certo al 100% è indicativo). Presumo che con esami più precisi alle ossa puoi avere una certa idea dell'età



Questo sistema non è affidabile (Svezia docet) perchè l'età biologica quasi sempre non corrisponde con l'età anagrafica. Comunque oggi è sicuramente più facile avvicinarsi alla verità rispetto ai tempi del mitico Abedì Pelè (mamma mia che ricordi.. )


----------



## Butcher (31 Maggio 2017)

ahahah sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2017)

Tagliatelo e contate i cerchi..


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Maggio 2017)

Se avesse 26 anni offrirei all'Atalanta la metà di 28 milioni. Se non gli sta bene cerchiamo altrove.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Boh, è una vicenda delicata che va guardata con attenzione perché secondo me, in questo caso, cinque anni fanno una differenza enorme.



Ma poi non è una questione solo di faccia. Giocava troppo sicuro di sè per essere un ventenne alla prima stagione in A.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Boh, è una vicenda delicata che va guardata con attenzione perché secondo me, in questo caso, cinque anni fanno una differenza enorme.



Ci mancherebbe.
Nel costo del cartellino c'è anche l'età e quindi la prospettiva di quello che può diventare. 
Andrebbe rivisto tutto l'accordo con l'Atalanta.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2017)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Victorss (31 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.
> 
> ...



In ogni caso, se ha mentito sull'età, gli si dà un calcio nel sedere, lo si molla e si prende uno più forte.

No problem.


----------



## Petrecte (31 Maggio 2017)

Una mia fonte mi ha detto che gli hanno recapitato in clinica la raccomandata INPS x accedere al APE SOCIAL .... da lì i dubbi sull'età......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2017)

Questi africani sono tutti come Benjamin Button: da giovani sembrano vecchi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mesi di trattative per poi non sapere quanti anni ha.. mamma mia
> Ora capisco per quale motivo la Roma abbia tagliato la corda.



Anche se fosse, non vedo cosa c'entri il Milan per questa faccenda. Non è che quelli della Roma sono tutti Ryuk di Death Note che riescono a leggere l'età anagrafica delle persone con gli occhi.
Non è il primo caso simile, e non sarà l'ultimo.
Poi magari parliamo del nulla, staremo a vedere cosa c'è realmente dietro.


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Maggio 2017)

Se ha 26 anni, poco male. Si chiede all'atalanta la metà dei soldi e si ha più budget da investire. C'è da vedere però che impatto possa avere sul giocatore se la cosa risultasse vera.


----------



## Konrad (31 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me queste news fanno il paio con ... "I cinesi non esistono"

Per me l'unica verità (personale si intende) è che siamo tornati e stiamo dando tanto TANTO fastidio


----------



## Coripra (31 Maggio 2017)

Non capisco dove sta il problema: a mio parere basterebbe chiedere un sconto di 3 milioni per ogni anno di età in più.

Ergo, se avesse 26 anni invece dei 20 dichiarati: 28-18 = 10.

Però non cominciamo a parlare di cose assurde del tipo "se l'avesse fatto Galliani, apriti cielo...": non è che Mirabelli è Superman con la vista a Raggi X.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Maggio 2017)

Tagliatelo a metà e contate i cerchi


----------



## Crox93 (31 Maggio 2017)

Virare decisi su Tolisso, grazie


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Secondo me queste news fanno il paio con ... "I cinesi non esistono"
> 
> Per me l'unica verità (personale si intende) è che siamo tornati e stiamo dando tanto TANTO fastidio


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2017)

Spero solo che questo """problema""" si risolva subito e che non ci faccia perdere tempo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Virare decisi su Tolisso, grazie


Ma tolisso può arrivare a prescindere.. si era parlato di kessie biglia e tolisso a centrocampo


----------



## Memories of the Time (31 Maggio 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se avesse 26 anni offrirei all'Atalanta la metà di 28 milioni. Se non gli sta bene cerchiamo altrove.



Ora non esageriamo, un Kessie 26 enne a 14 milioni sarebbe un affarone eh


----------



## wildfrank (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esagerato  comunque faranno certamente dei test particolari per esaminare l'età delle ossa o cose simili. Magari esce fuori che stiamo parlando di un fossile dell'età mesozoica! Aspettiamo e vediamo, potrebbe essere una burla di un sitarello gestito da romanisti o interisti



Io gli farei il test del C14, in questi casi è più affidabile


----------



## Roger84 (31 Maggio 2017)

Io aspetterei qualche dichiarazione ufficiale sulla vicenda invece di fasciarci subito la testa.
Si è passati dalla cartilagine del ginocchio all'età falsificata....tra poco verrà fuori che è transessuale e siamo a posto!


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se ha 26 anni, poco male. Si chiede all'atalanta la metà dei soldi e si ha più budget da investire. C'è da vedere però che impatto possa avere sul giocatore se la cosa risultasse vera.



Tanti come te dicono questa cosa, ma vi sfugge un particolare: eriberto/Luciano fu squalificato per molti mesi. Penso che se fosse accertata la cosa kessie si farebbe quasi tutta la prossima stagione in tribuna


----------



## Pit96 (31 Maggio 2017)

Va beh, prendiamo un altro centrocampista e Tolisso che ha qualche anno in più, anzi forse ne ha di meno


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei qualche dichiarazione ufficiale sulla vicenda invece di fasciarci subito la testa.
> Si è passati dalla cartilagine del ginocchio all'età falsificata....tra poco verrà fuori che è transessuale e siamo a posto!



ed ecco spiegato il perchè Niang vuole tornare al milan a tutti i costi.....

(battutaccia)


----------



## Black (31 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ed ecco spiegato il perchè Niang vuole tornare al milan a tutti i costi.....
> 
> (battutaccia)


----------



## vanbasten (31 Maggio 2017)

Il sito afriquepresse non è una fonte attendibile ma io sinceramente non rischierei e spero che non lo prendano. 28 milioni sono tanti. Volendo rimanere sul campionato italiano e sulla tipologia di giocatore piuttosto prendo fofana(NATO A PARIGI) dell'udinese a molto meno ...


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2017)

Chi mette in giro queste voci mi da l'impressione che sta rosicando perché Kessie ha scelto noi.


----------



## mistergao (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.
> 
> ...



Occhio che se viene fuori che Kessiè (o chi per lui) ha falsificato i documenti di identità, scatta la squalifica e questo per un po' non gioca. Vi ricordate il caso Luciano/Eriberto? Ecco, direi che siamo lì, con tutti i distinguo del caso. Comunque queste potrebbero essere solo voci, aspettiamo comunicati ufficiali.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo metto in grassetto perché non ho ancora letto questa cose da giornalisti italiani, ma nel 2013 ci fu un mini scandalo sull'età di Kessiè. Si doveva disputare il mondiale under 17 e, a quanto pare, la federazione ivoriana cancellò il profilo ufficiale di Kessiè dal loro sito web prima di inserirne uno nuovo. Su quel profilo figurava la data di nascita 01/01/1991. La federazione si è giustificata dicendo che avevano messo temporaneamente una data a caso.
> Magari non è vero, ma queste informazioni le ho prese da un articolo del 2013, quindi non è qualcosa appena inventato a tavolino.


Il caporedattore di goal Italia Simone Gambino su Twitter dice che il Marocco aveva accusato la Costa d'Avorio perché sul sito risultava 1 gennaio 1991, ma la federazione spiegó che il sito inseriva date automatiche quando non venivano inseriti manualmente.
Aggiungo: forse per questo risultava modificato anche mese e giorno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Cmq ne Sky ne Sportmediaset fanno alcun riferimento alla questione dell'età. Anzi Pellegatti ha calcato la voce sul problemino risolvibile di cui il Milan era a conoscenza visto che era sulla cartella clinica del ragazzo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi dovrebbe arrivare il via libera per il tesseramento di Kessie, con il completamento delle visite mediche (http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-kessie-atteso-oggi-il-via-libera-dopo-gli-esami-vt47833.html). Tuttavia, a far balzare dalla sedia è una indiscrezione rilasciata da afriquepresse.net che afferma che in realtà il problema sarebbe legato all'età del giocatore che quindi non sarebbe un classe 1996.
> 
> In giornata sono attesi chiarimenti in merito.
> 
> ...



Se passa ancora un po.. 
dicono che Kessie è una lei 

poi sul trovare di meglio.... son convinto e pure tanto 
che finirà come con Jack.. io non ero presente perché mi sono iscritto da poco 
ma son sicuro che molti dicevano le stesse cose con Bonaventura

poi il campo ha fatto aprire gli occhi pure agli scettici


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (31 Maggio 2017)

Il giornalista Sugoni su Sky ha appena detto che si aspetta in giornata la fine delle visite mediche di Kessie e che poi se tutto sara ok, come sembra, arriverà in prestito biennale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

*Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno al polverone sull'età sollevato dal portale africano.*


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq ne Sky ne Sportmediaset fanno alcun riferimento alla questione dell'età. Anzi Pellegatti ha calcato la voce sul problemino risolvibile di cui il Milan era a conoscenza visto che era sulla cartella clinica del ragazzo.



E' roba "vecchia" già riportata stamattina dalla Gazzetta.

Vediamo che succede, comunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno al polverone sull'età sollevato dal portale africano.*



up


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno al polverone sull'età sollevato dal portale africano.*



non si capisce più nulla . Sky e Mediaset si smentiscono a vicenda.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Maggio 2017)

Se mai riuscissimo a prendere Morata, chissà che verrà fuori grazie ai giornalisti durante le visite mediche!!! Ahahhahhahah!!!
Bene bene, siamo ritornati a far paura, è quello che volevo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non si capisce più nulla . Sky e Mediaset si smentiscono a vicenda.


In che senso? Entrambe dicono che non c'è niente di che.. nessuno parla di sta cosa buttata a caso da un portale con 300 follower su Twitter..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (31 Maggio 2017)

Per me se ci fosse anche solo il minimo dubbio sull'età bisognerebbe lasciarlo a Bergamo. Con tutti i soldi che si spendono si devono acquistare certezze, non dubbi. Perlomeno per quanto riguarda l'età o le condizioni fisiche.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

Andrea Longoni: Secca smentita del Milan sui dubbi circa l'età di kessie


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (31 Maggio 2017)

Suma a Telelombardia: " la mia sensazione è che gli ulteriori esami siano stati fatti più per scrupolo e approfondimenti che per sostanziale rischio di un qualcosa di negativo sul trasferimento. Probabile epilogo positivo già nella giornata di oggi"


----------



## fra29 (31 Maggio 2017)

Sinceramente i dubbi sull'età li ho sempre avuti.
Non è il viso di un 20enne e di questa cosa scherzavamo sempre con i miei amici juventini e interisti quando nemmeno si parlava di Milan...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente i dubbi sull'età li ho sempre avuti.
> Non è il viso di un 20enne e di questa cosa scherzavamo sempre con i miei amici juventini e interisti quando nemmeno si parlava di Milan...



Questa è una foto di Yaya Tourè quando giocava prima nel Beveren quando aveva 18-19 anni. Nella seconda giocava nel Metalurh Donetsk ed aveva 22-23 anni. 











Purtroppo con loro l'aspetto non è valutabile, questo a 13 anni sembrava ne avesse 20.


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno al polverone sull'età sollevato dal portale africano.*


Resta da capire la logica per cui l'occasione di discettare della età di Kessie sia emersa dopo accertamenti medico-clinici eseguiti in ambito ospedaliero, e non dopo normali controlli amministrativi di tipo anagrafico, previdenziale, o accertamenti di polizia giudiziaria. Capitano a volte questi lapsus calami, quando si accreditano fonti come l'autorevolissimo afriquepresse.net, o il Pulitzer mancato d'un soffio, Fabio 'Dalai Lama' Ravezzani. Il giornalismo che fa veramente i buchi. Nell'acqua.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Il caporedattore di goal Italia Simone Gambino su Twitter dice che il Marocco aveva accusato la Costa d'Avorio perché sul sito risultava 1 gennaio 1991, ma la federazione spiegó che il sito inseriva date automatiche quando non venivano inseriti manualmente.
> Aggiungo: forse per questo risultava modificato anche mese e giorno



Lascia perdere quel sito e certa gente. Fidati 

Con i calciatori africani, soprattutto giovani, sono sempre stati molto scrupolosi con le visite mediche.
In ogni caso per Kessie il problema dovrebbe essere alla caviglia. Ha subito un lieve infortunio a fine aprile (una contusione) restando fuori qualche giorno. Probabilmente avrebbe dovuto riposare di più e non gliel'hanno permesso.


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se mai riuscissimo a prendere Morata, chissà che verrà fuori grazie ai giornalisti durante le visite mediche!!! Ahahhahhahah!!!
> Bene bene, siamo ritornati a far paura, è quello che volevo!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Il rumore dei nemici"... si.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere quel sito e certa gente. Fidati


E di chi mi devo fidare ? Di afriquepresse con 300 followers su Twitter ? 
Il Milan ha un silenzio tombale d'informazione.. neanche i giornalisti italiani sanno nulla (vedi anche la firma ieri di Montella inaspettatissima).. e questi vengono a scoprire non si sa come da 5mila km di distanza questa cosa ? Questi che non sono neanche "famosi" in africa ? Hanno meno followers di mia nonna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere quel sito e certa gente. Fidati
> 
> Con i calciatori africani, soprattutto giovani, sono sempre stati molto scrupolosi con le visite mediche.
> In ogni caso per Kessie il problema dovrebbe essere alla caviglia. Ha subito un lieve infortunio a fine aprile (una contusione) restando fuori qualche giorno. Probabilmente avrebbe dovuto riposare di più e non gliel'hanno permesso.


Ah.. la pensi come me allora ahah vedi che ci siamo capiti male ahah il mio scritto significa che quella data non era vera.. era scritta automaticamente perché non avevano inserito la reale data ahah cioè 1996


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2017)

Fosse vera sta cosa dell'età sarebbe da squalificare a vita... certo che noi per stare un Po tranquilli dobbiamo proprio sudare


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: Kessie sta proseguendo gli accertamenti richiesti dal Milan in una clinica fuori Milano. Nel pomeriggio è atteso l'esito degli esami che, in ogni caso, riguardano un problema già presente in cartella clinica e quindi conosciuto dal Milan. Se i risultati daranno esito negativo, come si immagina, allora domani Kessie proseguirà i test a milanello e sarà tutto ok. Nessun accenno del giornalista alla questione età.


Quindi tre giorni di visite mediche? Non mi sembra una cosa normale.


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ah.. la pensi come me allora ahah vedi che ci siamo capiti male ahah il mio scritto significa che quella data non era vera.. era scritta automaticamente perché non avevano inserito la reale data ahah cioè 1996



Per la questione del 1° Gennaio è abbastanza frequente che inseriscano il primo gennaio in assenza di dati certi, addirittura alcuni (molti profughi per esempio) se lo tengono anche per tutta la vita! Inoltre se fosse venuto fuori da accertamenti medici sarebbe venuta fuori anche l'età effettiva, non credo gli abbiano fatto la macchina della verità 

E infine è disgustoso sollevare questi polveroni, anche Minala ha subito un bel colpo di immagine a causa di una cavolata del genere (Lui 42 anni addirittura, giocare con i 19enni diventa uno svantaggio più che un vantaggio)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo sistema non è affidabile (Svezia docet) perchè l'età biologica quasi sempre non corrisponde con l'età anagrafica. Comunque oggi è sicuramente più facile avvicinarsi alla verità rispetto ai tempi del mitico Abedì Pelè (mamma mia che ricordi.. )



Io mi acconteterei che avesse l'età biologica di un diciottenne-ventenne. Se il fisico ha 20 anni dell'anagrafe mi importa il giusto.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2017)

il QS parla di "versamento al ginocchio"

in ogni caso mi viene in mente Doumbia...guardate la foto di quando giocava con la roma....secondo voi davvero aveva 26 anni o giù di li? mah....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il QS parla di "versamento al ginocchio"
> 
> in ogni caso mi viene in mente Doumbia...guardate la foto di quando giocava con la roma....secondo voi davvero aveva 26 anni o giù di li? mah....



poteva farlo anche Totti! così non lo facevano ritirare :-D


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2017)

Sembra proprio che il problema, sia un versamento al ginocchio, causato da una botta presa durante l'ultima partita.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra proprio che il problema, sia un versamento al ginocchio, causato da una botta presa durante l'ultima partita.



Speriamo allora!


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra proprio che il problema, sia un versamento al ginocchio, causato da una botta presa durante l'ultima partita.


Già. Quindici minuti di notorietà per il Dalai Lama, due ore del nostro tempo spese inutilmente dietro favole africane, nessun ferito. Bilancio tutto sommato accettabile.


----------



## BraveHeart (31 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra proprio che il problema, sia un versamento al ginocchio, causato da una botta presa durante l'ultima partita.



Ma su un versamento al ginocchio che controlli bisogna fare? Chiedo da ignorante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma su un versamento al ginocchio che controlli bisogna fare? Chiedo da ignorante.



Se c'è un versamento diventa difficile se non impossibile effettuare esami come la risonanza magnetica che sono fondamentali per verificare lo stato dell'articolazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2017)

Giallo Kessie


Sarà, a me pare nero


----------



## Konrad (31 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il QS parla di "versamento al ginocchio"
> 
> in ogni caso mi viene in mente Doumbia...guardate la foto di quando giocava con la roma....secondo voi davvero aveva 26 anni o giù di li? mah....



Portati malissimo...si


----------



## Dave (31 Maggio 2017)

*Le visite sono andate bene! Stasera o al massimo domani l'ufficialità!*
Giocatore e società molto stizziti dalle voci sull'età, qualche giornalista dovrebbe stare attento a quello che dice.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Maggio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Le visite sono andate bene! Stasera o al massimo domani l'ufficialità!*
> Giocatore e società molto stizziti dalle voci sull'età, qualche giornalista dovrebbe stare attento a quello che dice.



fonte?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2017)

*pasquale campopiano: tutto ok per kessie! Domani sarà a Milan lab e poi firmerà con il Milan*


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2017)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Le visite sono andate bene! Stasera o al massimo domani l'ufficialità!*
> Giocatore e società molto stizziti dalle voci sull'età, qualche giornalista dovrebbe stare attento a quello che dice.



Fonte?


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *pasquale campopiano: tutto ok per kessie! Domani sarà a Milan lab e poi firmerà con il Milan*



Finalmente chiudiamo questa pantomima.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2017)

*Di Marzio conferma: Dopo i nuovi accertamenti, tutto a posto con Kessiè. Domani previsti i test fisici di rito a Milanello. Nessuna menzione alla polemica sull'età del giocatore.*


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma: Dopo i nuovi accertamenti, tutto a posto con Kessiè. Domani previsti i test fisici di rito a Milanello. Nessuna menzione alla polemica sull'età del giocatore.*



Chiudo e riapro.


----------

